# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Πείτε μας τι πουλάκι έχετε σκοπό να πάρετε στο μέλλον.

## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω απο όλους σας ποια είναι τα σχέδιά σας για το μέλλον.Ποιος είναι ο διακαείς πόθος για τι είδους πουλάκι θέλετε να αποκτήσετε στο μέλλον  όταν οι συνθήκες ,οικονομικές,χώρου,χρόνου εκπληρωθούν;

----------


## vagelis76

Πολλά gouldian  !!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
σε διάφορα χρώματα!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Πολλά gouldian  !!!!!!!!!!!!    
> σε διάφορα χρώματα!!!


Καλά μέσα είσαι και εγώ αυτό έχω στο μυαλό μου.Μακάρι να έχω και να σου δώσω αφού θα πάνε σε σπίτι που θα τα αγαπάνε.  :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγω απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου ηθελα ενα Scarlet Macaw!!!!Μαλιστα η μαμα μου μου ειχε υποσχεθει οτι θα μου επαιρνε εναν οταν τελειωνα το σχολειο...φυσικα δε μου πηρε κ η δικαιολογια της ειναι οτι μου ειχε πει με την προϋποθεση να περασω στο πανεπιστημιο, ενω εγω περασα σε Τει!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Ελπιζω οτι καποια στιγμη στο μελλον θα καταφερω να τον αποκτησω μονη μου!!  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Εγω απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου ηθελα ενα Scarlet Macaw!!!!Μαλιστα η μαμα μου μου ειχε υποσχεθει οτι θα μου επαιρνε εναν οταν τελειωνα το σχολειο...φυσικα δε μου πηρε κ η δικαιολογια της ειναι οτι μου ειχε πει με την προϋποθεση να περασω στο πανεπιστημιο, ενω εγω περασα σε Τει!!!!    
> Ελπιζω οτι καποια στιγμη στο μελλον θα καταφερω να τον αποκτησω μονη μου!!


Μακάρι στο εύχομαι.Απίστευτα μεγάλα πουλιά.Αν έχεις και χώρο για μεγάλη εξωτερική κλούβα σούπερ.

----------


## vassilis29

Μου αρέσουν παρα πολύ οι Ringneck Indian και θα ήθελα να πάρω έναν άν βέβαια είχα χώρο στο σπίτι για να τον βάλω. Αφήστε που φέτος μετακόμισα απο Θεσσαλονικη στο πατρικό μου και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα τις γκρίνιες, οπότε το αφήνω για αργότερα  :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Αυτο θα ηταν το καλυτερο Κωνσταντινε!Φυσικα δε βιαζομαι καθολου να το αποκτησω...θα περιμενω μεχρι να τακτοποιησω οσα θεματα θα αφορουν το πουλακι(χωρος, χρονος, χρημα, κτλ..) κ επειτα αν ολα το επιτρεπουν θα το παρω!
Θελω να ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα του προσφερω την καλυτερη δυνατη διαβιωση!Γι'αυτο κ δεν στεναχωριεμαι που δεν μου το πηρε η μαμα μου τελικα...γιατι το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι θα ειχα σημαντικες ελλειψεις, κυριως οσον αφορα το χωρο!(Οχι οτι ειχε κ τα λεφτα για να μου το παρει δηλαδη....  ::   ::  _

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Αυτο θα ηταν το καλυτερο Κωνσταντινε!Φυσικα δε βιαζομαι καθολου να το αποκτησω...θα περιμενω μεχρι να τακτοποιησω οσα θεματα θα αφορουν το πουλακι(χωρος, χρονος, χρημα, κτλ..) κ επειτα αν ολα το επιτρεπουν θα το παρω!
> Θελω να ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα του προσφερω την καλυτερη δυνατη διαβιωση!Γι'αυτο κ δεν στεναχωριεμαι που δεν μου το πηρε η μαμα μου τελικα...γιατι το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι θα ειχα σημαντικες ελλειψεις, κυριως οσον αφορα το χωρο!(Οχι οτι ειχε κ τα λεφτα για να μου το παρει δηλαδη....   _


Σωστά γιατί έχεις και τις υποχρεώσεις σου με τη σχολή .

----------


## vas

Aν μιλάμε για κοντινό μέλλον και "επίγειες" καταστάσεις  ::  ένα ταίρι για το σαμμάκι σε μερικούς μήνες(ή βδομάδες)-ανάλογα πόσο θα κρατηθώ- αν μιλάμε για χρόονια μετά,ένα ζακό θέλω να πάρω,μιλάμε όμως για 18+ οπότε έχω 4 χρόνια ακόμα γεμάτα και απο κει κ πέρα θα δείξει  ::

----------


## budgiefun

σίγουρα θα ήθελα έναν cacatua με πορτοκαλί λοφίο.  ::

----------


## Φάμπιο

Εγω θα ηθελα να κανω δωρο στην αδερφη μου εναν μακαο μπλε/κιτρινο(μολις πιασω το τζοκερ) γιατι μου αρεσει πολυ αλλα δεν ειμαι τυπος του να αναλαβω μεγαλους παπαγαλους!
Ετσι θα τον βλεπω κι εγω χεχε
Οπως γινεται και τωρα με τον ζακο και το κοκατου χεχε
Παιζω λιγο και φευγω χεχεχεχε

----------


## fadom1

εκτός από τα απλά.. ένα ζευγάρι σποίνους, ένα φλώρο.. θα ήθελα πραγματικά πολύ να αρχίσω να ασχολούμε με gouldians! το έχω άχτι από μικρός που το έβλεπα σε φοτο στα κουτάκια μεταφοράς των πουλιών στα πετ και στο συγκεκριμένο πετ π πήγαινα τότε δεν ήξερε τι ήταν και έλεγε πως είναι ζωγραφιστή καρδερίνα..χαχα!!

----------


## ko0lic

εγώ θα ήθελα ένα ζευγάρι love birds με πολλά χρώματα.... είναι πολύ ωραία κατά την άποψή μου....

----------


## demis

εγω θα ηθελα πολυ ενα κοκατιλ!! οσο ζω με τους γονεις μου με αφηνουν να εχω μονο μπατζυ.. αλλα ισως σε ενα 2 χρονια που θα ειμαι κ 20 θα μπορω να εχω κοκατιλ,... οταν φτιξω δικο μου σπιτι σιγουρα θα παρω quaker parrot

----------


## Antigoni87

Κι εγώ, πέρα από έναν καναρίνο για την Τιάρα μου (που είναι άμεσος στόχος και ανυπομονώ!) θα ήθελα στο μέλλον ένα κοκατιλάκι. Είναι σίγουρα ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου είδη παπαγάλων και θα αποκτήσω όταν θα έχω χώρο και για καναρίνια και για παπαγάλο (διότι προς το παρόν δε χωράνε κι άλλοι φτερωτοί φίλοι μέσα στο σπίτι, και δε θέλω πουλάκι στο μπαλκόνι!)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

!!!αν οι συνθηκες ειναι αυτες που ελπιζω-νομιζω οτι θα ειναι...

μερικες ροζελες σε μια ομορφη κλουβα!!!
παροτλεκια που οποιος τα συναντισει ειμαι σιγουρος θα ερωτευθει αμεσως!!!
ισως καποια κοκατιλ...κατα προτιμει white face!
και καναρινακια...ημιαιμακια και 1,2 ζευγαρακια λιζαρντ !!!

και καρδερινες!!!στον κηπο μου...
ολα αυτα φυσικα αν διαθετω κηπο...οπως καταλαβενετε εχουμε χρονια ακομα για να το εκπληρωσουμε...

----------


## angelfarm

μα.......φυσικα ενας ζακο!!!!(οταν κερδισω το τζοκερ  ::   ::  )ειναι τοπιο αγαπημενο μου ειδος........και τωρα τελευταια πραγματικα εχω παθει ενα σοκ απο τα ειδη και τις δυνατοτητες κελαηδισματος των καναρινιων....ειναι απιστευτα γλυκουλια!!!!οποτε κι ενα ζευγαρι τιμπραντο ή ιαπωνιας (το καμπουρικο  ::  )!!!!!και .......πολλα ωδικα παπαγαλακια....και ολα τα ειδη lovebirds......και.....................αυτα τα ολιγα!!  ::   ::  μα πως να διαλεξω και να ξεχωρισω ενα....ολα ειναι τελεια!!!!!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## Niva2gr

Εμένα πάλι παιδιά ο διακαής μου πόθος, εφόσον το επιτρέψουν οι συνθήκες, είναι ένας green-cheeked conure και ένας παπαγάλος Σενεγάλης! Αυτά τα δύο είδη τα θεωρώ τέλεια για τον τρόπο ζωής μου, και επίσης πολύ πιο έξυπνα απο ότι νομίζουν πολλοί.

----------


## pat

Ωραι θεμα..  :winky:   Στο συντομο μελλον σκοπευω να παρω ενα meyer για να κανει παρεα στον vito ! Θα επιδιωξω να βρω ενα του αντιθετου φιλου μηπως και βγουν μικρα μαφιοζακια    ::  ! Στο πιο..μακρυνο μελλον θελω καποια στιγμη να αποκτησω ενα coctatoo, πιθανον αλμπινο..  "fullyhappy"

----------


## budgiefun

Αυτές είναι περίπου οι τιμές των αγαπημένων παπαγάλων.

Africans		
African Grey Cameroon	 $950
African Grey Congo	 $850
African Grey Timneh	 $750
African Senegal	         $350
African Meyers	         $350
African Red Bellie	         $350

Amazons		
Double Yellow Head	 $900
Lilac Crowned	         $700
Cockatoos		
Rose Breasted	         $1,500
Moluccans 	                 $1,500
Umbrellas       	         $1,000
Elenoras         	         $1,100
Goffins	                 $900

Conures		
Sun	                         $300
Blue Crown	                 $350
Cherry Head	         $350
Green Cheek	         $250
Nanday	                 $250

Eclectus		
Redsided	                 $800
Solomon Island	         $800

Macaws		
Blue and Gold	         $1000
GreenWing	                 $1500
Hyacinth	                 $8500

----------


## Windsa

λίγο φτηνές της βλέπω μερικές τιμές. 
Προφανώς είναι απο κάποιο εκτροφείο?

Εγω στο μέλλον σκοπεύω να πάρω ένα μωρό Blue Fronted Amazone...ώμος δεν ξέρω πότε... μάλλον οταν θα βγω για σύνταξη ... χα-χα-χα  "fullyhappy" 
Στο κοντινό μέλλον καλό θα ήτανε να δω τα μωρά cockatiels απο το ζευγαράκι μου.

----------


## angelfarm

> Αυτές είναι περίπου οι τιμές των αγαπημένων παπαγάλων.
> 
> Africans		
> African Grey Cameroon	 $950
> African Grey Congo	 $850
> African Grey Timneh	 $750
> African Senegal	         $350
> African Meyers	         $350
> African Red Bellie	         $350



οι τιμες απο που ειναι??

----------


## tasrek

Ένα mosaic οπωσδήποτε!!  ::

----------


## budgiefun

Οι τιμές τον παπαγάλων ποικίλουν ανάλογα την ηλικία όπως είναι φυσικό τα νεότερα κοστίζουν πιο πολύ από κάποιο γερασμένο

Τις τιμές πάντως τις βρήκα εδώ :  http://www.parrotsonly.com/prices.htm
 Το site είναι ξένο αλλά λογικά κάπου εκεί κυμαίνονται οι τιμές

----------


## budgiefun

Αυτά είναι   ::   Ελπίζω πως κάποτε θα αποκτήσω κάποιον απο τους 3

----------


## elena1996

Κοκατιλακι στο αμεσο μελλον "fullyhappy" και σε καμια 10αρια χρονια αν μενω μονη μου και αν εχω λεφτα με βλεπω για ζακο!!  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Το θέμα αυτό το ξεχάσαμε.Για πάμε λοιπόν,να δούμε τι σκέφτεστε για το μέλλον.* :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:

----------


## Angel

Κωνσταντίνε το όνειρο μου από μικρός είναι να αποκτήσω έναν blue-gold macaw!!!Τον λατρεύω σου λέωωωωωωωωω..... :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001: 


Εσύ τι θα ήθελες???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κωνσταντίνε το όνειρο μου από μικρός είναι να αποκτήσω έναν blue-gold macaw!!!Τον λατρεύω σου λέωωωωωωωωω.....
> 
> 
> Εσύ τι θα ήθελες???


Και εμένα θα μου άρεσε όταν θα αποκτήσω ένα σπίτι στην εξοχή και μόνο τότε. χαχαχα

----------


## NoAngeL

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από τότε που έμπλεξα με πουλιά ότι βλέπω μπροστά μου που έχει πάνω του πούπουλο θέλω να το πάρω σπίτι μου. Θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω και άλλα είδη στο μέλλον που θα έχω και χώρο και οικονομική δυνατότητα (ελπίζω). Αυτό που έχω πιο σίγουρο και προγραμματισμένο στο μυαλό μου (πέρα από τα όνειρα που περιλαμβάνουν μια κιβωτό του Νώε ή έναν Hyacinth Macaw  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) είναι ένα ζευγάρι Linnies! Επίσης, αυτό που θα ήθελα πολύ είναι τα επόμενα πουλάκια μου να είναι εξημερωμένα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από τότε που έμπλεξα με πουλιά ότι βλέπω μπροστά μου που έχει πάνω του πούπουλο θέλω να το πάρω σπίτι μου. Θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω και άλλα είδη στο μέλλον που θα έχω και χώρο και οικονομική δυνατότητα (ελπίζω). Αυτό που έχω πιο σίγουρο και προγραμματισμένο στο μυαλό μου (πέρα από τα όνειρα που περιλαμβάνουν μια κιβωτό του Νώε ή έναν Hyacinth Macaw  ) είναι ένα ζευγάρι Linnies! Επίσης, αυτό που θα ήθελα πολύ είναι τα επόμενα πουλάκια μου να είναι εξημερωμένα!


*Υάκινθος;Δεν ζητάς και πολλά.*

----------


## NoAngeL

Αυτό είναι το θεωρητικό! Αυτό που λέμε ολοι ότι θα θέλαμε αλλά δεν έχουμε ούτε τον χώρο, ούτε τον χρόνο ούτε το χρήμα, ούτε και τις γνώσεις ή την υπομονή!!
Εκεί στάθηκες εσύ; Τα Linnies δεν σου έκαναν; Μέχρι ringneck θα φτάσω αν και αυτό από μόνο του είναι αρκετός λόγος έξωσης  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τα Linnies δεν με τρελαίνουν αλλά όταν πρωτοείδα από κοντά Υάκινθο μαγεύτηκα.

----------


## NoAngeL

Έχεις δει από κοντά??!! Που τον έχεις δει; Αχ,βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος αλλά ενθουσιάστηκα τώρα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Έχεις δει από κοντά??!! Που τον έχεις δει; Αχ,βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος αλλά ενθουσιάστηκα τώρα!


*Στο ζωολογικό κήπο της Βαρκελώνης πριν πέντε χρόνια.* :Fighting0092:

----------


## NoAngeL

Τώρα γιατί μου χτυπάς δυο ευαίσθητα σημεία μαζί;; Βαρκελώνηηη;; Σταματώ εδώ! Δεν περιγράφω άλλο!

----------


## Lucky Witch

K στη Βαρκελώνη είδα εξαιρετικά πουλιά.
Εγώ στο άμεσο μέλλον έναν ακόμα κονουράκι green cheek conure(τριτη κονουρα) και κάποια στιγμή στο σπίτι μου στο μέλλον cockatoo galah!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μολις ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μπορω να τους προσφερω αυτα που χρειαζονται θα παρω καποιο μικρο παπαγαλο.

Δεν εχω ακομα καταληξει μεταξυ budgies, lovebirds ή cokatiel...

----------


## warlock

Το πρώτο παπαγαλίσιο όνειρο μου πραγματοποιήθηκε με τον Charlie.Τρελαινόμουν για parrotlet ήθελα να αποκτήσω 2 χρόνια πριν τελικά το καταφερω.Τα χαρακτηριστικά της φυλής αυτής με είχαν εντυπωσιάσει διαβάζοντας τα ,αλλά έπαθα την πλάκα μου περισσότερο όταν γνώρισα τον συγκεκριμένο κύριο μιας και ο χαρακτήρας του είναι άπαιχτος.
Θα ήθελα στο πολύ μακρινό μέλλον να αποκτήσω μία sun κονούρα και αυτή λόγω χαρακτήρα και χαρακτηριστικών επικοινωνίας με τον άνθρωπο (βέβαια οι τσιρίδες τους δεν είναι και το καλύτερό τους) αλλά και λόγω τών εντυπωσιακών χρωμάτων που έχει (που σου έχεται να την ζουλίξεις όπως και τον Charlie).

Προσοχή : Κατα την διάρκεια γραφής της παραγράφου ,κανένα ζώο δεν υπέστει σωματική βία.  :-Ρ

----------


## Sunshine

_Εγω θέλω να υιοθετήσω__ ένα african grey απο ανθρώπους που δεν τον θέλουν πια για κάποιο λόγω για να μπορέσω να το δώσω αγάπη, ευτυχία και υγειά!!! _

----------


## Σοφια

εγώ θα ήθελα στο μελλον να αποκτήσω πολλα lovebirds :Happy0064: είναι τόσο αξιαγάπητα και έχουν τόσο όμορφα χρώματα. Ας ελπίσω λυπων μια μερα να γίνει πραγματικότητα η επιθυμια μου  :Happy:

----------


## Niva2gr

Ρενάτε, ωραία η ιδέα για υιοθεσία! 

Εμένα πάλι δεν προτιμώ τους μεγάλους παπαγάλους. Θέλω όμως πολύ στο μέλλον να αποκτήσω ένα κονουράκι green cheek, ή έναν μονκ (προτιμώ μπλε), ή εναν παπαγάλο Σενεγάλης!

----------


## Sunshine

> Ρενάτε, ωραία η ιδέα για υιοθεσία! 
> 
> Εμένα πάλι δεν προτιμώ τους μεγάλους παπαγάλους. Θέλω όμως πολύ στο μέλλον να αποκτήσω ένα κονουράκι green cheek, ή έναν μονκ (προτιμώ μπλε), ή εναν παπαγάλο Σενεγάλης!


*Αν ακούσεις ποτέ για μια τέτοια περίπτωση, πες μου!!! *

----------


## Sunshine

_βέβαια, πρεπει να ομολογώ οτι θα ήθελα και ενα ζευγάρι cockateils, gouldian finches και timbrado canaries....  αχ τι να κάνω όταν βλεπω τόσα όμορφα πουλακια εδω στο φορουμ!!!!!  
_

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*θα ήθελα μια Golden conure.Δεν είναι πανέμορφη;

*

----------


## mitsman

ΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ  ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ.....................
ΤΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ??????????
κωσταντινε αυτο ζευγαρωνει με τον Παρη???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ  ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ.....................
> ΤΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ??????????
> κωσταντινε αυτο ζευγαρωνει με τον Παρη???


όχι είναι διαφορετικά  υποείδη.

Είδες ομορφιά.όλο κίτρινο με πράσινα φτερά πτήσης.Από τις πλέον σπάνιες.

----------


## zack27

Εγω θα ηθελα ενα κοκατου 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




και ενα whiteface κοκατιλ...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


τα λατρευωωωωω!!!

----------


## kdionisios

Μια Blue Fronted Amazon και ενας Harlequin Macaw θα μ' εκαναν πολυ ευτυχισμενο!!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Εγώ επαναλαμβάνω:
- Παπαγάλο Σενεγάλης
- Green-cheeked conure

και προσθέτω
- Monk parakeet!

----------


## Athina

Σκοπεύω να πάρω cockatiel ή lovebird...για την ακρίβεια έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο!Δεν ξέρω τι να διαλέξω (μακάρι να μπορούσα να τα πάρω και τα δύο) !!!

----------


## mirsini_st

:Happy:    εγω θα θελα ενα ζευγαρακι  μπαντζι   ... ειχα οταν ημουν μικρουλα κ θα ηθελα κ τωρα ενα!

----------


## marlene

*Camelot Macaws....................*

----------


## serafeim

Εγω παιδια θελω να παρω  ενα blue crown conure ... μακαρι να ειχα την ευκαιρια και τωρα αμεσως να βρω ενα μικρουλιιιι...  :Happy:

----------


## demis

Εγω περιμενω να ερθει το μωρο μπατζακι μου... Ισως αργησει λιγο να ερθει στα χερια μου αλλα δεν πειραζει υπομονη υπαρχει.!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω θελω τουλαχιστον ενα ακομα lovebird για να εχει παρεα το κιτρινακι μου...

----------


## panaisompatsos

΄Δε μπορώ ακόμη να πώ με σιγουριά τι πουλί θα ήθελα αλλά τις αμέσως επόμενες ημέρες σκοπεύω να αγοράσω ένα ζευγάρι Java Sparrows.
Εχω διαβάσει αρκετα για αυτα τα πουλιά και μου κίνησαν το ενδιαφέρων.
Άσε που είναι και προσιτά στην τιμη.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παιδιά βάλτε και φωτογραφίες από τα πουλάκια που θέλετε. :Love0034:

----------


## nikolas_23

εγω θελω ενα tyto

----------


## nuntius

*Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να μου έφερναν οι δικοί μου έναν τέτοιο κούκλαρο στο σπίτι για τα γενέθλια μου στις 30 Ιούλη... μετά θα γινόμουν χαλί να με πατήσουν...αλλά δεν πρόκειται...
*

----------


## maria-karolina

Αυτό θέλω!!! Σαν τρελλή!!! Είναι το όνειρό μου να αποκτήσω ένα τέτοιο!!! Εκεί θα πάνε τα πρώτα 1000 ευρώ που θα βγάλω όταν θα δουλέψω...

[IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
 :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:   :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:

----------


## kdionisios

> Αυτό θέλω!!! Σαν τρελλή!!! Είναι το όνειρό μου να αποκτήσω ένα τέτοιο!!! Εκεί θα πάνε τα πρώτα 1000 ευρώ που θα βγάλω όταν θα δουλέψω...
> 
> [IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Ειναι θεικο πουλι!!!!Κι εγω μαζι σου ειμαι!!!!
Μονο που.......με 1000 ευρω........ισως παρεις μονο το λοφιο του!
Ειναι πολυ,πολυ,πολυ πιο ακριβα απο 1000 ευρω!!!!
Παρ'ολα αυτα σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα καποια στιγμη να αποκτησεις ενα τετοιο διαμαντι!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Χαχαχαχαχαχα! Βάλε κάτι ακόμα! Το λοφίο και... 2 δαχτυλάκια! Καλά πολύ γέλασα...
Γύρω στα 5-6 χιλιάρικα δεν έχουν αυτά; Ε, με το χιλιάρικο του παίρνεις και κλουβί-stand-παιχνίδια  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maria-karolina

χαχαχαχαχχα πλάκα κάνετε!!! Ε τα πρώτα 5-6 χιλιάρικα λοιπόν θα πάνε εκεί!!! Παιδιά στο pet shop στη γειτονιά μου, που ρώτησα (από περιέργεια προς το παρόν), έχουν έναν τέτοιο πανέξυπνο που λέει 2-3 πράγματα και του λες κάνε τούμπα και κάνει!!! Περνάω μόνο και μόνο για να το χαζεύω! Τους ρώτησα λοιπόν πόσο το πουλάνε και μου είπαν οτι δεν το πουλάνε αυτό αλλά αν θέλω να μου φέρουν ένα μικρούλι με περίπου 800 ευρώ! Εκείνο βέβαια είναι το άσπρο με το απλό κίτρινο λοφίο! Παίζει αυτό ρόλο?? Κι αυτό cockatoo δεν είναι???

----------


## thanosr

Εγω τα Χριστουγεννα τα οποια πεφτουν μαζι με τη γιορτη και τα γενεθλεια μου θα παρω η ringneck
η ενα patgonia conure

----------


## marlene

*Κάποια στιγμή στιγμή ίσως πάρω ένα αγαπορνιθάκι............*

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

λοιπόν εγώ κατά το Σεπτέμβρη μιας και θα φτιάξω ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί λέω να πάρω μια παρέα στον Πειρατή μου και θα ήθελα τέτοιο χρωματισμό γτ είναι απ'τους αγαπημένους μου (ελπίζω να βρω)



και επίσης θα ήθελα και ένα parrotlet για τα οποία έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα!!!

----------


## marlene

*Παιδιά, πήγα να πάρω τροφή για τα κοκατίλ μου και στο πετ σοπ είχε 3 lovebirds............. Axxxxxxxxxxxx.......
Πραγματικά μου αρέσουν πάαααρα πολύ...... Ειδικά τα peach faced !!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## nuntius

*tώρα αν σου πω εγώ ότι πήγα το πρωί να πάρω παιχνιδάκια και είχε 2 ζευγαράκια ροδομαγουλάκια αγαπορνιθάκια και είχαν λυσσάξει στις αγκαλίτσες και τα φιλάκια, θα κατέβεις να τα κλέψεις;;; χεχεχεχεχε
*

----------


## mirsini_st

> *tώρα αν σου πω εγώ ότι πήγα το πρωί να πάρω παιχνιδάκια και είχε 2 ζευγαράκια ροδομαγουλάκια αγαπορνιθάκια και είχαν λυσσάξει στις αγκαλίτσες και τα φιλάκια, θα κατέβεις να τα κλέψεις;;; χεχεχεχεχε
> *



να μην το πεις γιατι εχω ακομα καιροοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο μεχρι να τα παρω!

----------


## nuntius

*Στη Marlen το είπα βασικά, αλλά νομίζω υπάρχει διάσπαρτο ερωτομικρόβιο με τα αγαποπουπουλάκια στο forummmmm... bewareeeeeee
*

----------


## mpapad

έναν ΚΑΡΔΙΝΑΛΙΟ!!!!  Τον ερωτεύτηκα!!!!

----------


## marlene

> *tώρα αν σου πω εγώ ότι πήγα το πρωί να πάρω παιχνιδάκια και είχε 2 ζευγαράκια ροδομαγουλάκια αγαπορνιθάκια και είχαν λυσσάξει στις αγκαλίτσες και τα φιλάκια, θα κατέβεις να τα κλέψεις;;; χεχεχεχεχε
> *


*Ναι !!!  
Αλλά για αρχή θέλω μόνο ένα.. Να κάνει αγαπούλες κ μαζί μου....*

----------


## nuntius

*Μήπως θες να το βάζεις και σε μάρσιππο όπως στη φωτό;;;;;;;;;;;;;!!!!!
Πολλά θέλεις, μικρή αρχιτεκτόνισσα!!!!
*

----------


## marlene

*Εσύ να κοιτάς τη δουλειά σου....!!!! Άκου εκεί..... Σιγά μη σε ρωτήσω ρε!!!!!*

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Του χρόνου πρώτα ο θεός θα βάλω στο κοπάδι μου ζευγάρι-α carduelis cuculata αρχέγονα και μεταλλαγμένα και πύρρουλες μεταλλαγμένες. Ηδη έχω μία
http://www.amadina-gouldove.com/cizek_ohnivy.html
http://www.photo-cult.com/showpic.ph...PT0R&id=414986

----------


## mitsman

Πλακα μου κανεις??????????????????????????????
τι ειναι αυτα?????????????
Καρδερινες????

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Όχι Δημητρη δεν είναι καρδερίνα είναι μαυροκέφαλος σπίνος Βενεζουέλας, κοινώς red siskin όπως το ξέρουν οι περισσότεροι. Προέρχεται απο χώρες της Νοτίου Αμερικής (Κολομβία, Βενεζουέλα). ΄Τα τελευταία χρόνια όλο και περισσοτεροι εκτροφείς Ελληνες το βαζουν στα κοπάδια τους! Του χρόνου θα μπεί και στο δικό μου!!

----------


## mitsman

Και ειναι ευκολο στη αναπαραγωη του???
Η σαν την καρδερινα??
Τα ξερω, τα εχω ακουσει...μπερδευτηκα λογω του carduelis

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καμία σχέση με την δυσκολία της αναπαραγωγης της καρδερίνας. Δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες δυσκολίες για καποιον που έχει διαχειριστεί Ιθαγενή πουλιά. Σε καμία περίπτωση βέβαια δεν είναι και καναρίνια. Το μονο που θέλει προσοχή είναι ο καιρός, δεν αντέχουν και πολύ το κρύο. Επίσης ο αρσενικός οταν ειναι πολυ πυρωμένος γινεται κομματάκι επιθετικός κάποιες φορές.
Καποιες φορές δηλαδή θα χρειαστεί και το χώρισμα.

----------


## nikolas_23

πανεμορφα ειναι ta red siskins αν και πολυ μικρουλια σε μεγεθος...του χρονου ισως να εχω και εγω 1 ζευγαρι μαζι με ενα ζευγαρι bullfinch  :Happy:

----------


## marlene

Γιώργο κι αυτό υπέροχο είναι..!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ασε Μαρλέν ειχα φέτος ένα ζευγάρι τετοια πουλιά, πηγαιναν πολύ καλά και μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα έχασα δυο αρσενικούς. Ο ένας μου εφυγε και ο άλλος μου πεθανε.
Τωρα έχω μόνο την θηλυκιά για παρηγοριά .........

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Εδώ Μαρλέν το ατυχές ζευγάρι μου, την στιγμή που η θηλυκια έπαιρνε το νημα για να φτιάξει φωλια ......
http://s1113.photobucket.com/albums/...liapyroula.jpg

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ αλλαξα στη δημοσιευση σου , το πρωτο λινκ που ειχες ανεβασει για τα red siskin  με αυτο
http://www.amadina-gouldove.com/cizek_ohnivy.html 
http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns

που ειναι επισης πολυ ενδιαφερον και με στοιχεια  για το ειδος (παρεπεμπε σε ιστοσελιδα e-shop ιταλικου που εχει κωλλυμα με τον κανονισμο )  .

Πραγματι τα πουλακια αυτα ειναι πολυ ομορφα .ετυχε να  εχω λιγες μερες σπιτι μου  το ζευγαρακι που ειχε παρει το φθινοπωρο ο Βασιλης ΧΧΧ .

----------


## nuntius

*
Θέλω κ ΕΓΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ  ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ  ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ 
*

----------


## ria

εγω κατι τετοιο εχω στα μελλοντικα μου σχεδια:

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## NoAngeL

Τι είναι αυτό το κουκλί Ρία; Απίστευτη ουρά!

----------


## nuntius

*Ρία, είσαι offtopic... είπαμε τι πουλάκι (με ουρά) θέλετε να πάρετε στο μέλλον...
ΟΧΙ ΤΙ ΟΥΡΑ (ΜΕ ΠΟΥΛΙ) ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ xuxuxuxuxuxuxuxxuuxuxuxuxuxuxuxuxuuxuxuxu
Πανέμορφο είναι,,, μακάρι να αξιωθείς να αποκτήσεις ένα 
*

----------


## ria

xaxaxa!!!! λεγεται pintailed whydah !!!!!!!! και δεν ειναι και πολυ φοβερη η τιμη του...νομιζω 120 ευρω το ζευγαρι..θελει ομως πολυ χωρο μιας και τα αυγα του τα κανει σε φωλιες ξενων πουλιων και τους τα μεγαλωνουν αλλοι...δλδ πακετο με αυτο πρεπει να παρω και κανα 2 ζευγαρακια  ESTRILDA

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## NoAngeL

Α, θα μας τρελάνεις εσύ! Που πας και τα βρίσκεις όλα αυτά τα είδη; Ούτε που φανταζόμουν ότι υπάρχουν σε αιχμαλωσία τόσο εξωτικά πουλιά! Πανέμρφα, πανέμορφα, πανέμορφα (και πανάκριβα)

----------


## ria

και ενα βιντεακι ..για να δειτε οτι ειναι σκετη γλυκα!!!!!!

----------


## nikolas_23

αν εχω καταλαβει καλα ειναι μια χηρα??δεν ειμαι σηγουρος

----------


## nuntius

*Που θα το βρειςςςςςςς;;; Είναι απίστευτο!!!
*

----------


## NoAngeL

Χαχαχα, τον άκουσε ο δικός μου και άρχισε το κελάηδημα! Μη μας βάζεις σε ιστορίες τώρα! Είναι κουκλί!

----------


## nuntius

*Και φαντάσου και τι κλουβί θέλει με τόσο μεγάλη ουρά!!!
*

----------


## ria

νικολα εσυ μαλλον εννοεις αυτο την κλασσικη εκδοση χηρας:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fASe-CVuvw

συνηθως τα φερνουν απο το εξωτερικο..υπαρχουν εμπιστα ατομα που μπορεις να βασιστεις οτι θα σου φερουν ενα υγειες πουλακι..τα παραδεισια ειναι υπεροχα πουλια που περαν απο φοβερα και εντονα χρωματα,μεγαλες ουρες συνδιαζουν και κελαηδισμα πολλες φορες..υπαρχουν πολλα ειδη που ουτε και γω τα γνωριζα..βεβαια οικονομικα απλησίαστα δυστυχως!!!!!κλουβι νομιζω καλυτερα κλουβα η ουρα βγαινει μονο την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης απο'οσο γνωριζω πεφτει με την πτερροροια και ξαναμεγαλωνει πολυ αργα!!εχει το μεγεθος οσο ενα ζεμπρακι νομιζω

----------


## nikolas_23

ναι ρια μου αυτο ελεγα ομως και αυτο που εβαλες φωτο κατι τετοιο πρεπει να ειναι σωστα??αλλα μου κανεις τετοια και εκει που ειμαι μια χαρα με τα πουλια μου θα με κανεις να αυξησω τα ζευγαρια μου αχαχαχαχ

----------


## ria

ανήκουν στην ίδια κατηγορία _waxbills_ απ' όσο γνωρίζω)   δουλεύω υπογείως όπως βλέπεις πάρε εσύ που έχεις χώρο λέω μπας και περάσουν και από δω καμιά βόλτα κατάλαβες!!!!!!

----------


## nikolas_23

παλι θα σας φτιαξω χαχαχαχχααχαχχα

----------

